# Bow for a 7 year old just starting out?



## 92hatchattack (Jun 3, 2012)

Or would jumping up to something like the Mohegan be a huge upgrade over the 30 dollat bow? $100 for a bow is the absolute most I am willing to spend to get him into the hobby as I am not sure if he will stick with it or not. http://www.3riversarchery.com/product.asp?i=2470X

At this point I will leave it up to you guys to inform me a little and help me make a good choice for a beginners setup for my 7.5 year old. As for instruction goes, I'm willing to bet I can learn the basics to get him shooting on this site or youtube. At least enough to get to the point where I will know if he is going to get into the hobby more seriously. 


Ok, that’s it for now. I’m really looking forward to hearing what you guys recommend.


Thanks!


---Joe


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

that first one you recomended is fine has he tried placing his finger on the arrow untill hes at full draw that should keep his arrow on there just dont push too hard


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

You could even look into making a bow with him out of PVC, cheap easy and fun. Then just go to walmart and buy him some of the fiberglass arrows and have some fun!


----------



## bowtechman88 (Feb 26, 2010)

If he progresses and really likes it, you can look into a diamond nuclear ice or a diamond atomic. Both are great bows and have a lot of adjustablility for about $120-$170. Until then, check out this: http://www.cabelas.com/youth-small-...-958E-DF11-A0C8-002219318F67&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## huntnutsbro2 (Jun 22, 2012)

thats great that your little boy is getting into archery just let me tell him something it is a blast!!


----------

